# HAES Books



## EMH1701 (Oct 24, 2011)

I just got through Women Afraid to Eat, by Frances M. Berg. Does anyone have any other good recommendations?

I eat pretty healthy 80% of the time and cook. I know I need to exercise more. :/ Sadly, it's getting to that season where I live and the sun is setting when I come home from work.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 24, 2011)

EMH1701 said:


> I know I need to exercise more. :/ Sadly, it's getting to that season where I live and the sun is setting when I come home from work.



Have you thought about yoga? I took it up a couple of years ago because you can do it in a minimal space, with minimal equipment, and you don't have to go outside when the weather's crappy. It is a LOT more enjoyable than calisthenics, and it has helped me increase my strength and flexibility, as well as improve my balance.


----------



## EMH1701 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've tried Yoga. I just am not flexible enough for it. Walking is what I enjoy when it's nice out.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 26, 2011)

EMH1701 said:


> I've tried Yoga. I just am not flexible enough for it. Walking is what I enjoy when it's nice out.



Walking is just about my favorite exercise, but it mainly benefits my lower body, so I need to incorporate some upper-body exercises, too. I'm sorry you had a bad yoga experience, but I hope you'll consider giving it another try -- with a different teacher. A good teacher understands what level of activity is right for you and NEVER asks you to do anything that's too hard for you. I know grannies (and grandpas) who do yoga and love it!


----------



## Cynthia (Nov 12, 2011)

This is not a book suggestion, but here's an excellent entry on the HAES blog at the Association for Size Diversity and Health website:

The HAES files: does the Health at Every Size Approach mean I'm giving up?

I found it through a posting in the HAES group on Facebook.


----------

